
Buffalo – a new Go web framework - elliotlarson
http://gobuffalo.io/docs/getting-started
======
elliotlarson
I like how, in their README on GitHub, they mention that they're not
interested in playing the benchmark game. That's great. For the most part, I
don't care about benchmarks. I mostly just care about tooling that helps me to
be more productive.

